# How hard is it to install a stereo?



## ampageg2 (May 26, 2012)

My OEM car stereo has been broken for a few months and I'm looking to buy a replacement. I don't really know anything about circuitry or car electronics, so would it be difficult for me to install one? Does it require you to cut wires and will it "tear up" your radio panel?


----------



## Acid0057 (Sep 14, 2008)

Yes and no. Depends on the car. Whats the Year, make and model of your car?

Some other things to think about:

- The aftermarket head unit (Stereo, Radio, etc) is it going to be half DIN, Full DIN or double?
- What size DIN fits in your car
- Wiring harness and dash mount kit for the aftermarket head unit

Most aftermarkets are half DIN and that's what most people get. Problem is most cars are full DIN so you need a mount kit. The Wiring harness is simple, like matching colors. You don't need to solder but it makes a better and more secure connection.

Really the simplest thing you could do is walk into the parts dealer in your cars make dealership and get a replacement stereo. May or may not be expensive. 

Keep in mind that your going to pay for a new head unit and about $50 - 60 bucks extra for the wiring harness and mount kit if you go aftermarket.

Sorry for the long post.


----------



## ampageg2 (May 26, 2012)

Well I found a $120 Sony stereo (I'm pretty sure it's half) that I can get for about $50. I looked at Best Buy and they charge $80 to install a unit which seems like a bit much to me. Would Best Buy be my best bet then, since I would have to purchase an install kit anyways?

Extra Details:
I have a Ford Focus ZX4
To get a new OEM stereo from a dealer it would be about $150 with installation.

I have an uncle who has worked at Ford for years, and a neighbor also. I was thinking about asking one of them if they knew how to do it and paying them like $50 or something. Do you think they would know?


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Have you checked salvage yards for a replacement stereo?? Last time I replaced a radio in my Ford, it was only a matter of removing the face plate, sliding the radio out (it's on mounting rails) and plugging the wire connectors in. If you were happy with the sound of the old radio this may be the way to go....no cutting and splicing of wires.


----------



## ampageg2 (May 26, 2012)

The sound was okay, but one of the reasons I'm looking aftermarket is because of the aux input.


----------



## Acid0057 (Sep 14, 2008)

I'd have to agree. I used to have a Focus and its sound was good. But completely lacked any advanced stereo features.

Most likely they'd know how to do it. Really it boils down to some simple color matching and electronics once your get the OEM Stereo out.

The 2000 and 2001 Focus SE's I had needed special U shaped removal tools. Any local car audio place or Best Buy should have them.


----------



## ampageg2 (May 26, 2012)

Acid0057 said:


> I'd have to agree. I used to have a Focus and its sound was good. But completely lacked any advanced stereo features.
> 
> Most likely they'd know how to do it. Really it boils down to some simple color matching and electronics once your get the OEM Stereo out.
> 
> The 2000 and 2001 Focus SE's I had needed special U shaped removal tools. Any local car audio place or Best Buy should have them.


Does the focus have a full DIN? If so, I could look for a full, so that no extra spacers are needed.

Btw, this is the stereo I found:

Amazon.com: Sony CDXGT340 MP3/WMA Player CD Receiver (Black): Car Electronics


----------



## Acid0057 (Sep 14, 2008)

Thats a nice Stereo there. 

My 2001 and 2000 focus's weren't double DIN. They are 1 and 3/4 DIN so yes you could fit a full DIN Receiver in there. Not sure about the mount kits as I only have experience with half DIN Receivers.


----------



## ampageg2 (May 26, 2012)

I found a harness and install kit that said they were compatible with my 05 ZX4 for $15 together. I might get those and have it professionally installed, because it would come up to a little under $100 total that way.


----------



## Acid0057 (Sep 14, 2008)

That works too ampageg. Go with whats comfortable with your skill level. Post some pics when its installed


----------

